# How many?



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

We have some very good friends. Probably our best friends that we do lots of things with. Their house is perfect. You could eat off the floor! But they aren't anal about things. Anyway, they have never had or wanted a pet. So when I told them that I had got another dog, the wife said "You are nuts! What did (my husband) say about it?" I said if he had had his way, he would probably have got a standard poodle. He is like me - he loves dogs. 

Neither my husband nor I think we are nuts to have three dogs.

Anyway, I just wondered if we could get a little "poll" going here. I know lots of you have your dogs listed in your profiles, but how many dogs do you have? What breeds and what ages?

For starters I have:

Three dogs.

Two male Shih-tzus - Sam is 8 and Tyson is 6. And I have Lucy, Miniature Poodle and she is 5 months.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

I have 4

Riley - yellow lab 95 pounds 12 years old

Robbie - Blenhiem Cavalier 16 pounds will be 5 years old next month

Cedar - Ruby Cavlalier 16 pounds will be 4 years old in 8 days..

Flyer - Black minature poodle 14 pounds will be 2 years old next month

did I mention I live in a condo..*G*


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I have 1 dog (Millie, standard poodle). I currently live with my parents (since I am a grad. student) so I consider their dog (Henry, standard poodle) to be mine as well. In fact, he and I have bonded so much that I would consider him to be my heart dog. He is the reason I got Millie. I have taken over most of the feeding ad caretaking of Henry as well.


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Two: Pippin, small mini poo, probably about 9 years old. Silver face, charcoal body. 

Casey, 2 years old today! Overgrown silver mini, around 17", from Dorian Gray and Manorhill lines, among others. 

I like having two. Thought they would become best buddies but that has not happened, although they do get along all right. It's been a little surprising that having two really does not seem like twice as much work, at all. If you walk one, might as well walk two. Feed one, you can feed two. The only thing that is really twice as much work and/or money is the grooming.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

You're not nuts lol your a Dog Person!

I have 5 dogs:

3yo Standard Poodle
3yo Toy Poodle
5yo Toy Poodle
14yo Am.Cocker Mix
5yo Beagle/Rat Terrier Mix

I live with my mother and Gran and my Mom has two dogs

6yo Miniature Poodle
7yo Shih Tzu

I also rescue dogs and we currently have 10 fosters.

We also have cats. I have 2 cats and my mom has 1 but we also have 10 foster cats.

So all in all at my house there are 30 animals oh plus a Pot Belly Pig so 31 lol

Who's crazy now? :crazy:


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

1 standard poodle (( technically my only dog ))
1 lab / poodle mix (( my sisters ))
1 shih tzu (( my dads dog ))

so we have 3 dogs in the house, and I'm getting another standard poodle next summer sometime 
and its good to have the company of a dog in the house I think ^_^


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

My personal dogs are:
Dixie- Catahoula with maybe some Pit mixed in (my retired service dog)
Lola-Pit Bull
Karma-Norwegian Forest Cat
Francine-longhaired kitten
New Dog (name not known yet)-Standard Poodle Service Dog who I get sometime in the next 10 months
Indie-corgi/chihuahua that my mom and I have joint custody of (of course, that will only come up if I am ever able to move out again which isn't likely)

My parents also have dogs and cats.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Two dog household for now (Matrix and Mitchell), and probably forever. I like the dynamic of two dogs. I find three dogs build a pack, and it can be very challenging to get three dogs under control when something interesting/exciting is happening.

In the future though, I would love to foster, so that would bring my household to two and a half dogs I guess


----------



## murieics (May 10, 2009)

We have three right now:

Dixie- 11 year old Jack Russell

And my husband's two-
Wyatt- 4 year old Catahoula
Maddie- 4 year old Catahoula


Dixie is positive she is a person, and wants to go everywhere I go. Wyatt and Maddie like people, but are perfectly fine by themselves- as long as they have each other. They were littermates, and have never been apart.

We also have two horses.

And we are planning on getting a poodle this summer.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Just the two standards  I want a toy someday, and the boyfriend wants a pembroke corgi.


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

*Purplepoodle, * WOW!!! Now that is one dog-centered household!! Yikes. Hope you live on a farm or someplace like that. 

Do they all bark at the same time?


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Two Standard Poodles: Romeo who is 6 and Brandy who is 4 years 9 months
One Havanese: Bugsy who is 4 years old
On Persian Cat: Tinkerbell who is 13 years old


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Beach girl said:


> *Purplepoodle, * WOW!!! Now that is one dog-centered household!! Yikes. Hope you live on a farm or someplace like that.
> 
> Do they all bark at the same time?


lol We have 2 acres and the dogs are split into 2-3 different areas as are the cats. All of our dogs (and fosters) are under 20 pounds (save for my Standard Poodle), we have a litter of 4 kittens in an outdoor cat enclosure, 2 bottle kittens and the others are split into two different areas so its not quite as bad as it sounds lol

The only time they all bark at one time is when they hear a coyote or a cop car. They are pretty good most of the time and we try to teach them to hush when told.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

murieics said:


> We have three right now:
> 
> Dixie- 11 year old Jack Russell
> 
> ...


Squee! Another 'houla owning family!
Yea, I'm one of those crazy Catahoula people who get excited when I "meet" another owner


----------



## murieics (May 10, 2009)

Catahoulas are definitely unique. We love them both, but the amount of energy they have can't really be overstated. We had no clue what we were getting into when we got them- I figured that "high energy" meant about like a lab puppy (which I was familiar with- we had a lab growing up)- I was so wrong. 

I remember going to visit a friend when Wyatt and Maddier were about a year and a half old- she had a six month old lab puppy- and I remember watching him and saying, "Wow! He actually lays down and sits still sometimes! That is amazing!" They just have so much energy. I can't imagine only having one- those two definitely entertain each other and help to wear each other out!


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

murieics said:


> Catahoulas are definitely unique. We love them both, but the amount of energy they have can't really be overstated. We had no clue what we were getting into when we got them- I figured that "high energy" meant about like a lab puppy (which I was familiar with- we had a lab growing up)- I was so wrong.
> 
> I remember going to visit a friend when Wyatt and Maddier were about a year and a half old- she had a six month old lab puppy- and I remember watching him and saying, "Wow! He actually lays down and sits still sometimes! That is amazing!" They just have so much energy. I can't imagine only having one- those two definitely entertain each other and help to wear each other out!


My entry in to Catahoulas was similar. I adopted Dix at 6 months old not knowing anything about them besides the little I read the night before I picked her up after getting spayed. She was BSC and my dad hated her. After getting in training classes and having to emergency adopt Indie helped her focus her energy into more productive channels. Once I got sick and we trained her for service work, she was in her element.
She's almost 4 now and has definitely started to calm down.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Two dogs
Sophy, Papillon, two years in November, around 8 pounds
Poppy, Toy Poodle about 11 inches, now 15 months, around 9.5 pounds
And two cats
Pippin, Ginger DSH, 7 years, something around 13 pounds, which the vet reckons is a healthy weight for him!
Tilly, pale ginger, 7 years, petite and very agile - she climbs like a squirrel


----------



## vickylou (Jul 26, 2009)

I have 6 chihuahuas, 
Frodo 3years, 
Coco nearly 3years, 
Kizzy 2 1/2 years, 
Zoro 21months, 
Xena and Skye both nearly 5months

and a crack pot toy poodle Lottie and she is 14months.


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

I have 9 standards-
Ali - 13
her children Trouble and Paperboy -11
and Kitty- 8
Trouble's daughters Chili-9
and Weejun-8
Chili's daughter Stinky-7
Weejuns daughter Widget-5
Stinky's daughter Project Runway- almost 3
Carole


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

One mixed breed, Rebel, 28 pounds.
One dsh cat, Susie.

Looking to add a poodle next year! Think Rebel would relish the company--it would sure give Susie a break, although she seems to enjoy playing with Rebel.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Purple Poodle said:


> You're not nuts lol your a Dog Person!
> 
> I have 5 dogs:
> 
> ...


I am guessing YOU don't live in a condo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Four 

Kiah 16 month old Aussie (my show dog)
Bodi 12yr Aussie x 
Jackson 3 year old Danish farm dog rescue just before veing put down last year 
Bella 4 month spoo!


----------



## Poodles times 2 (Aug 14, 2010)

I have three. One cairn/chihuahua mix, about 14 years old, one mini poo who will be 10 in November, and one toy poodle, 2 months.  And I live in an upper level (2nd floor) condo too.

To paraphrase someone, poodles (or dogs) are like chips: one is never enough!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Purley:

LOLOL well if YOU are nuts than I should be committed.. I live in an area where only 3 are allowed.. LOLOL

1. Anessa Stand. poodle nearly 6 yrs. old (Cole's half sister)My aging baby

2. Cole (4.5 yrs. old) My loving handsome boy

3. Salsa (3.5 yrs. old) My wonderful and spunky miniature girl

4. Onxy (9 mos. old) My beautiful black goofy loving boy

5. My white pick puppy girl I am keeping from this breeding (call name Candi)
Registered name: Ormar Vision In White (Cole X Lola pup)
'
So yay... Bring It On.....

No one has the right to judge someone for thier preferences and no one has the right to call someone nuts just because they love dogs enough to give more than 1 or 2 a wonderful home.

Any friend that will judge and call me nuts for having a multiple dog household isnt my friend then....

Purley , tell your friends that you are NOT nuts, just someone who does not share their views on this matter... simple.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I currently have 1 dog. Riley- 8yo standard.
I am on a puppy hunt though, and cannot wait for another dog. We have not had more then one dog in our household, but i have housesat multiple dogs. Often Riley goes with me. He loves his friends, and i think he will truely enjoy having a pal around. 
I think that 3-4 dogs would be my limit though.


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't think your nuts at all!  In fact I think were a wonderful kind of people you and I and others alike! 

I have a seven year old Yorkshire Terrier named Guidoune (I've kept her same name since I got her at two years of age... lol in public it's "dedoune" ) She is very clownlike and happy. She is my tiny lap dog.
I have a bilaterally deaf Boston Terrier just turned two in June. She is so docile and loving. I trained her to ring the bells to go outside. I taught her hand signals and she knows poo/pee, kiss, up, sit, dance, treats, this way/that way."
And my newest addition is my sweet Rayah, she is 3 months old today! (happy dance!)She is so bright, it amazes me. 
I love them all so very much. 

My mom has her Boston Terrier Jojo who is 1.5 years old. She is a goofy sweet gal! And her newest addition is Bethany, my Rayah's sis.  

The way I see it is, you do what makes you happy in life, love what you do because you only have one life to live, so live it to your fullest! 
I would not trade my life for the world. I love animals, always have and always will. It is something I am proud my mom passed on to me. 
For me it is peace and joy, a passion, dedication and undying love for them.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> No one has the right to judge someone for thier preferences and no one has the right to call someone nuts just because they love dogs enough to give more than 1 or 2 a wonderful home.


I wish more people felt this way. My mom and I (because we are the ones who talk about our animals the most) rarely mention how many we have combined because stupid people who don't know what they're saying call us hoarders. Our animals are all well taken care of, healthy (even our special needs ones), have toys, treats and beds all over. Our house is clean, doesn't smell and we even have animal free rooms for guests. We are so thankful that we have the resources to have our animals and it is so hurtful when people say stupid things like what I mentioned above.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I have four:

Robin - 12 1/2 yr old Whippet
Frank and Betty - will be eight in October Italian Greyhounds
Vinnie - 1 1/2 yr old Kleinpudel

I have said it will probably be six years or so until I get another dog and nature being what it is, it's entirely possible Vinnie could be an only dog at some point. BUT, if it came to that point, I would call Karin and tell her I was ready for Poodle #2. I could handle one dog for a little while, but not long :biggrin:


----------



## redcricket (Dec 5, 2009)

We have 2 standard poodles:
Cricket-almost 4 year old red standard
Clover-almost 1 year old cream standard

They are both on the petite side for a standard, and I really like their size. In the future I would love to add just one more spoo to our family..I'd love a silver male. My husband would like to wait a bit longer before we add one more. I tend to agree, since we still have some training to do with Clover. She's a hard nut to crack! LOL!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

4 spoos

Charly 3.5 years
Dima almost 3 years
Vaka 1 year
Polar 6 months


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

My house seems so lonely after reading these. 

Just the 1 mini, Penny almost 7 months! I'm planning on getting 1 more either a mini or a toy but wanted to wait until Penny was a little older. Although it gets harder & harder to wait!


----------



## shalynn (Mar 18, 2010)

lol we have a total of 13 dogs and 8 horses, and 2 guines pigs. 
We have one 14 year old dalmation
3 mini weenies
3 black and tan german shepherds
2 black and red german shepherds
1 solid blacks german shepherd
2 spoos
and ond half lab half shepherd

And thank god we do live on a 40 acre farm so they all get time to run and play every day lol


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Just the one baby  
Desmond, 1.5 yr old standard poodle! 50 lbs of momma's boy. 

I personally can't fathom having more than 2 or 3 dogs at a time, tops. I'm talking ever, haha. I love babying my dogs and giving them tons of individual attention, I don't think I could balance too many of them. I'm always impressed by those people with 3, 4, 5 dogs who can take great care of every single one individually. For now, I love having an only child, though.  There won't be any dogs in our future for several years.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Birdie;118294 said:


> Just the one baby
> 
> I'm always impressed by those people with 3, 4, 5 dogs who can take great care of every single one individually.
> 
> ...


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I have always had a one-dog policy and i never thought about getting a 2nd dog before. But that's because my schnauzer had a lot of problems and I thought it's better for me to reserve all my resources for him. 

This is the first time I have even thought of getting a 2nd dog! I think that's because Nickel is so easy to train and I have totally fallen in love with poodles. But again, I would like to reserve my best (emotionally + financially) for Nickel so I guess I will be just dreaming of getting a toy poodle…


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> I have always had a one-dog policy and i never thought about getting a 2nd dog before. But that's because my schnauzer had a lot of problems and I thought it's better for me to reserve all my resources for him.
> 
> This is the first time I have even thought of getting a 2nd dog! I think that's because Nickel is so easy to train and I have totally fallen in love with poodles. But again, I would like to reserve my best (emotionally + financially) for Nickel so I guess I will be just dreaming of getting a toy poodle…


That's how I feel too! I would love to get a second one once I get my own house, but I then Millie would only get 1/2 of my attention.... hwell:


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

[*QUOTE=ChocolateMillie;118395]That's how I feel too! I would love to get a second one once I get my own house, but I then Millie would only get 1/2 of my attention.... hwell:[/QUOTE]*

Chocmillie:

You would be surprised just how much more of you you can share with two poos and even more if you have them. 

I cant see myself ever living with less than 3, but I wont live with more than 5 that's for sure.. would not be fair neither to me nor to the dogs.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Jasper: 10 month old Standard 

Nat: 15 year 9 month old Toy

Frisbee: 10 month old kitten

We usually have 1 big dog, 1 small dog. Until Jasper the big dog never got to sleep on the bed (allergies). I plan to get 1 more Standard in 6 months to a year. (or whenever the right one comes along ) Have no idea how I'll fit another in my bed LOL.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

We have 4 

The Grannies 
Maari-chihuahua-12 years old-rescue
Midge-mutt-10-15 years old-rescue
Blitz-whippet-10 years old-this is my son's dog but she will always live with me.


The poodle 
Lacey-standard poodle extraordinaire- 2 years 4 months


----------



## maci101 (Sep 4, 2010)

two dogs for me
sabrina(american bully) 1yr old
Maci(irish wolfhound) 3months old
i'm not sure if we are keeping maci she kind of found us lol


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

> I would love to get a second one once I get my own house, but I then Millie would only get 1/2 of my attention....


Honestly, it really doesn't quite work out that way. There are lots of things you can do with two dogs together. Walking them, playing fetch with them, and some training can be done with both together. My boys look adorable when they are on a "sit and wait" together - they both cock their heads at the same angle when waiting for breakfast! 

More specific obedience and agility training has to be done separately, of course. But once they have learned the commands and the skills, they can do the activities together. I set up a modest agility course in my backyard (jumps, a chute, and weave poles) and can run them both, one right after the other. They learn from each other.

Pippin is probably about 6 or 7 years older than Casey. That means a big difference in stamina and physical activity between them. While I think the ideal would be to have two dogs closer in age, maybe about 3 years apart, having this big difference means that Pippin can rest and just look on when I'm working more intensely with Casey. 

Our household does have the advantage of having both my husband and me, plus we are both retired and have the time to spare for our dogs. If we were both working, it might be more challenging to arrange good quality time separately and together for two dogs. But not impossible, as many folks here can attest.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> [*QUOTE=ChocolateMillie;118395]That's how I feel too! I would love to get a second one once I get my own house, but I then Millie would only get 1/2 of my attention.... hwell:*




Chocmillie:

You would be surprised just how much more of you you can share with two poos and even more if you have them. 

I cant see myself ever living with less than 3, but I wont live with more than 5 that's for sure.. would not be fair neither to me nor to the dogs.[/QUOTE]

I have to say I'm not sure I would have 4 dogs again especially with 3 so close in age but the last 2 weren't particularly planned dogs and because I do live in a condo..but I wouldn't trade them for the world but I do feel sorry for my 12 year old lab on occasion because he does seem to get the short end of the stick since the other 3 are in training and are competing..but he also does get some special time with mom by himself..since 3 of my dogs are under the age of 5 it will be a long time before I get another (famous last words)

edited to add and I'm not sure that I will ever have less than 2 dogs again...I just love watching them play and/or curl up together for a snooze.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I have 5 at home...2 standards 10 yr old black girl, 9 yr old silver male, 1 yr cream toy boy, my 21 yr shih-poo and my 4 yr old westie-poo. They all are my bed bugs. They all are well trained but the 21 yr old barks like she's senile sometimes....which causes the others to bark. I hate that cuz its over nothing.

My shop has 2 resident guard spoos...they have to be separated cause there have been serious fights. This large male and female are friendly but would charge at intruders. They can appear very scary.

I cook for them, everything I study and read is about their health. I know I am at my limit because me knees hurt. I use my dogs to constantly practice grooming as well as obedience.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i have 4 dogs and one cat.

2 cairn terrierists who are both 5 years, and my 1 year old lab x (my bonus dog) and my spoo who is 9 months.

they all keep me super busy as i don't want anyone to feel left out. they also all follow me whereever i go. i won't trade any of them for anything, but having 4 really is a lot! i didn't plan on that. kind of like kids, eh?

none of them are accidents.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Faeri:

LOLOL you are too funny "Terrierist" "none were accident"
Good ones !


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Just the one (for now) ... Vasco, male black miniature, just over a year old.

My S.O. is allergic, hence the poodle, and has never had a dog before, so I haven't broached the multiple dog question yet. But I will.

Slightly concerned that V would not appreciate a housemate; he is VERY much a people dog. Loves to play with other dogs, but we are his fave playmates.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I have the one, Darcy. But then even though I don't live at home I consider Ziggy to be partially mine, and the new puppy, so in a way I have three! Ziggy and the new pup are Portuguese Water Dogs.

As long as I am in my current circumstances I will only have one. I live in a condo, take public transport, bring Darcy to work and rely on friends/ family for dog sitting - all things that would be more challenging if not impossible with more than one dog. Darcy sees plenty of dogs every day in the park and if I visit my parents', so he certainly doesn't need the companionship.

There may be more mini poodles in the future though - my mom is so enthralled with Darcy that she has said once a PWD gets to be too much for her, she might get a mini poodle instead.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

I only have one dog - 
Finnegan - Standard poodle, but I also have three cats, 

Sweetie & Beau - tabbies 
Bella -persian.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Sabrina is noticeably happier when Delilah is gone showing. When we took Sabrina by herself to Iowa this summer, you would have thought that she had won the lottery.

Not every dog wants a canine companion.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

_I_ have one dog, Atticus. I got him for my 16th birthday, I chose him over a car lol. I fostered and trained a Spoo as a service dog for 2 years, they handed her over to me at 8 weeks and I had to give her up about 2 years later when I finished all her training. When the time came to give her to her new owner I was heart broken. Over a year later once everything at home was settled down I asked my dad if I could get my own dog and he said I proved myself to him, that I was ready for my dog. I spent months on the computer looking at breeders making sure to do everything right the first time, I didn't want to get from a bad breeder. I couldn't be happier with my baby, he honestly means the world to me.

I live at home though and my mom has 3 dogs. 
10 year old Pembroke Welsh Corgi
7 year old Golden Retriever
2 year old Wirehaired Dachshund

And when people hear that I have 4 dogs they automatically assume I live in a stinky gross house when really its the opposite. Its really embarrassing to get those comments but they're not my friends so why worry what they assume...


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Michelle said:


> _I_ have one dog, Atticus. I got him for my 16th birthday, I chose him over a car lol. I fostered and trained a Spoo as a service dog for 2 years, they handed her over to me at 8 weeks and I had to give her up about 2 years later when I finished all her training and when the time came to give her to her new owner I was heart broken. Over a year later once everything at home was settled down I asked my dad if I could get my own dog and he said I proved myself to him, that I was ready for my dog. I spent months on the computer looking at breeders making sure to do everything right the first time, I didn't want to get from a bad breeder. I couldn't be happier with my baby, he honestly means the world to me.
> 
> Michele:
> 
> ...


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Just two dogs, my spoo Flip and my cavalier (tri color) Jack...but
we also have a congo african grey parrot named Echo and a part time cat
(clinic cat) named P.J. (Paper Jam!).


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

taxtell said:


> Just two dogs, my spoo Flip and my cavalier (tri color) Jack...but
> *we also have a congo african grey parrot named Echo *and a part time cat
> (clinic cat) named P.J. (Paper Jam!).
> 
> ...


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> taxtell said:
> 
> 
> > Just two dogs, my spoo Flip and my cavalier (tri color) Jack...but
> ...


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

taxtell said:


> whitepoodles said:
> 
> 
> > *Oh my god!!!
> ...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I have five furkids who live with me:

Thinker is a 12 1/2 year old Bibelot silver male whom I inherited in 2007 when my Mom died in 2007.
Holly is my six year old red matriarch.
Quincy is a six month old black that I imported from Winnow, another forum member in Iceland.
Iris is a six year old Lorricbrook Whippet
Wiz is Iris' three year old son.

I also own Flynn, an apricot Dayspring boy, who lives with my youngest sister and her family. I co-own Toby, a red Harmony Mountain boy, who is with an amazing foster family, and I also co-own Betty-Jo and Jenny, two gorgeous deep red ladies who lives with Trillium ( another forum member) and her hubby and three kids who make their lives a wonderful thing!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Currently we have 4 dogs at home: Hannah - 11 year old mix, Juliet - 9 year old mini dachshund, Meau (daughter's dog) 2 year old standard poodle, and Lucy - 1 year old standard poodle.

We also have 4 cats all DSH: Sugar Plum - 16 year old gray tabby, Brutus - 15 year old gray tabby, Element - 5 year old flamepoint, and Volcom - 3 year old tortoiseshell.

We also have 3 cockatiels: Dovey - 12 year old normal gray/split to pied, Bingo - 12 year old pearl, and Rainbow - 20+ year old white face/split to pied.

And last (but not least) two horses who we board about 10 miles from home: Indy - 10 year old quarter horse gelding and Xenophon - 5 year old Suffolk draft gelding.

Besides the currently living family members, I've had many other pets who are waiting for me at the rainbow bridge - and I do rescue and foster when I'm able. My mother once said to me that, when I die, I'm going to "dog heaven"; to which I replied, "I HOPE SO!!!" :lol:


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I have two poodles. Mia 1 year old black Standard and Kodi 2.5 year old black Mini. I have lots of allergy issues so no other furry or feathered creatures will live here!

I will eventually have a 3rd dog, but would like to wait until my two are a bit older. I would consider adopting an older poodle now, if the right one would come along.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

We have Midge our 7.5 year old Shepherd/Shar-pei mix. She has been with us since three days after I moved to Hawaii for the first time and I was lonely in our new home. 

Then, there is Captain, our crazy black Mini :lol: He has been a joyful addition to our home after we had to put our rescued Chesapeake Bay Retriever to sleep in Spring 2009, after a long illness. 

We have two fancy goldfish, Goldie and Oscar, and an upside-down catfish named Grover. We've had Goldie for almost a year, and I expect to probably have her a long time, for whatever reason, I am excellent at keeping Goldfish alive, one year for a science fair experiment, we used a goldfish, it lived for an additional 6 years after that :lol:


----------



## highhorse (Sep 17, 2008)

I have 2 dogs - Inca (3) and Coco (6)
3 cats - Sophie (18), Ra (12) and Felix (5)
2 horses - Slater (21) and Dennis (12)

I want another agility dog but I dread to think how I would get another passed my husband.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

I have one toy puppy and two hedgehogs. I don't think I can give attention to more animals, although you never know... :bird:


----------



## stephanielauger (Aug 30, 2010)

I have 3... My 'littles' are a 6 yo pom and a 5 yo long coat chihuahua. My husband calls them his step-dogs, just to push my buttons. We also have our clown, August, 1 yo black standard. We are looking to buy a couple of acres just so I can have more room to grow our canine family... I would have 10 standards if I could sneak them in past hubby...


----------

